

"Defense Distributed" aims to develop truly 3D-printable firearms - bmking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ6Q3BfbVBU

======
bmking
I agree. You also don't need a firearm to kill. But this technology can surely
bring a little revolution in the way we consume products. And I think it will
have a much bigger impact than just being able to print a firearm or not
(should it be possible)

------
lifeisstillgood
Besides my obvious reluctance to pull the trigger on something I built from a
zip file on the Internet, surely this just stops dead when you ask if you can
print gunpowder? No.

Receny there was a Tedx talk with this as the main hook - a lot of FUD around
how these new technologies will unlease waves of terrorism and crime. It
smacks of similar stuff -the old ways of killing people have been working fine
for centuries.

------
stray

        for contributor in contributors:
            precrime_arrest_queue.append(contributor)

